# ΣΤΟΡΓΗ



## jw145

Hey! So I've been researching the different types of greek love for my tattoo. I want to make sure I have my definitions right. Storge means affection and the love for your parents, children and siblings? I also found different definitions that state storge means love between two friends. What is the true definition of storge and is this the correct way to write it στοργή? Also does philautia mean love for yourself and is it written as ϕιλαυτία, or εαυτός?  If you could explain how you knew the answers to my question, it would be greatly appreciated because tattoos are forever and I don't want to have the wrong spelling or definition. Thank you so much


----------



## sotos

jw145 said:


> Storge means affection and the love for your parents, children and siblings?


Yes. 



> I also found different definitions that state storge means love between two friends.


Posssibly. Storge gives the sense of love combined with protection and support. So, more appropriate for the previous case but not irrelevant for friendship. Sometimes the two words are combined as "στοργή και αγάπη". You can write it in capitals too. ΣΤΟΡΓΗ.

Forget about philautia for a tatoo. It has a negative meaning, similar to egoism.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

It is pertinent to ask jw145 whether he is looking for classical Greek or modern Greek for his tattoo.

Σ


----------



## jw145

Well tattoo wise what would be more aesthetically pleasing classical greek or modern?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings again



> ...tattoo wise what would be more aesthetically pleasing classical greek or modern?


Purely to look at, there's precious little to choose between them - especially if the quotation is in upper-case letters. If in lower-case, then there are some diacritical marks in classical Greek which are seldom used by most users of the modern language.

Σ


----------



## jw145

I see! Thats very interesting. Lets say I wanted to say love for my family in modern greek what would it translate as?


----------



## Andrious

"love for my family" = "αγάπη για την οικογένειά μου"


----------

